# Verzauberung - Meister des Kampfes



## Kruaal (19. März 2007)

Ich habe mir auf meinen beiden Einhandwaffen jeweils Meister des Kampfes verzaubern lassen und bin von der Wirkung ziemlich enttäuscht. Nach ein paar 5er Testinstanzen sah die Quote in etwa so aus:

(Beispiel ist eine HdZ 2 Instanz mit anschliessend noch ein paar Heroic HdZ 2 Versuchen)

Zeit im Kampf: 39:50min
Treffer: 1863
Procs: 304

Aufgezeichnet mit Procwatch. Was man beachten muss, ist das Procwatch wirklich jeden Proc zählt, also jede einzelne Heilung. Wenn die Gruppe eng genug beisammen steht, zählt ein einzelner Proc 5x, da 5 Leute betroffen sind. In einer meleelastigen Gruppe sind immer 3-4 Leute in Reichweite, gehen wir von 3,5 als Durchschnittswert aus, ergibt das:

304 / 5 * 3,5 = 212,8 ~ 213

(alle gezählten Procs) - (gruppenfaktor 3,5, da ein Proc 3,5x gezählt wird) = (tatsächliche Anzahl Procs)

304 - 213 = 91

Rechnen wir das auf knapp 40 Minuten infight um, dann sind das gerade mal:

91Procs / 39:50 Min = 2.303797.... ~ 2.3 Procs pro Minute

Grandiose 2.3 Procs pro Minute infight... dafür verzichtet der Träger auf Enchants wie beispielsweise Mungo, was seinen Schaden und damit den Raid oder Heroic DPS merklich reduziert. Die Heals aus dieser Verzauberung sind im Grunde nicht erwähnenswert, bei mir waren es unterm Strich durchschnittlich um die 250 HP gerundet, was bei 304 Procs ca 76.000 HP auf besagte 3,5 Spieler. Man mag sich überlegen ob sowas bei einer infight Zeit von 40 Minuten wirklich irgendeine Auswirkung hat.


Mein Fazit: Die Kosten wären gerechtfertigt, wenn die Procrate deutlich angehoben wird. Die geheilte Menge muss ebenfalls etwas angehoben werden, um die Heals selbst in irgendeiner Weise lohnenswert zu machen. Wenn ich beispielsweise in Gruuls Lair stehe und da mit Dual Wield Meister des Kampfes stehe, dann soll da auch Heilung bei rum kommen, die wenigstens bemerkbar ist. An einen echten Heiler kann und soll diese Verzauberung logischerweise niemals wirklich heran kommen, nur ist der Enchant in seiner jetzigen Form irgendetwas zwischen wirkungslos und nicht im Ansatz lohnenswert.


----------



## DPfuhler (29. März 2007)

Danke für diese info(, is doch schön wenn andere gold ausgeben und testen das andere nicht die selben unnützen unkosten haben, allerdings wirklich schade das diese nette idee dieser verzauberung doch so nutzlos ist...
mfg


----------



## jimsknopf (18. April 2007)

hi,
sagt mal ist das nur bei mir so, dass ich den proc von meister des kampfes selber nicht abkriege? ich hab die verzauberung seit 3 wochen drauf und den heal insgesamt 4 mal abbekommen. das geht mir tierrisch auf die nerven. 
hab schon nen gm gefragt und der lappen meinte nur ich soll meine addons ausschalten.
im tooltip steht ja eindeutig die gesamte gruppe und da zähl ich mich ich eigentlich dazu.

also, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Crisis (19. April 2007)

Jo der procc, procct leider nicht oft genug


----------



## Goveta (19. April 2007)

das ist natuerlich schade zu hoehren das es widermal eine sinnlose vz gibt aber vlt ist sie ja besser auf lv <59


----------

